# Hello from London, Ontario



## gmihovics (Oct 24, 2021)

I just wanted to pop in and say hello to everyone. Im a beginner and just bought a colt ty720g, MyFord super 7 clone. I'm looking forward to learning what I'm doing and pestering all of you with my questions


----------



## Susquatch (Oct 24, 2021)

gmihovics said:


> I just wanted to pop in and say hello to everyone. Im a beginner and just bought a colt ty720g, MyFord super 7 clone. I'm looking forward to learning what I'm doing and pestering all of you with my questions


Welcome to the forum. With a new machine like that I'll bet big bucks you will love the interaction with members here. They are an awesome, knowledgeable, and friendly bunch of machinists! 

If you are from London, I might just be your closest neighbour. I am south of Chatham on Lake Erie. Give me a shout by including "@Susquatch" (without the quote marks) in a message or PM (private message) me if you need hands on help. I am relatively new to milling, but I have used a lathe for a thousand years, and I'm a really handy sort of fellow. Last but not least, I drive to Waterloo once or twice a week to visit my mother in law who is in a home there.


----------



## trlvn (Oct 24, 2021)

Welcome from Oakville!  What kind of work are you planning to do?

Craig


----------



## CalgaryPT (Oct 24, 2021)

Welcome from Calgary Garrett. I'm more on the fabrication side of the hobby (addiction?) but there are lots of machinists here on the forum.


----------



## Canadium (Oct 24, 2021)

Welcome from Hamilton ON!


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Oct 24, 2021)

Welcome from SK.


----------



## Susquatch (Oct 24, 2021)

CalgaryPT said:


> Welcome from Calgary Garrett. I'm more on the fabrication side of the hobby (addiction?) but there are lots of machinists here on the forum.



Hmmmm, thinking perhaps you being a fabrication side fellow you are also a welder...... I'm the crappiest welder who ever lived. If you can weld better than I do - which is highly likely - I could probably use some advice from time to time. The only person I've ever met who welds worse than me is my middle son who thinks he is a good welder, but then again he is still young and doesn't know enough yet to know how little he really knows..... LOL! 

Also just wondering, how did you know that @gmihovics first name was Garrett? Is there a forum secret I don't know about?


----------



## YYCHM (Oct 24, 2021)

Susquatch said:


> I'm the crappiest welder who ever lived.



LOL.... you haven't seen my welding


----------



## CalgaryPT (Oct 24, 2021)

Susquatch said:


> Hmmmm, thinking perhaps you being a fabrication side fellow you are also a welder...... I'm the crappiest welder who ever lived. If you can weld better than I do - which is highly likely - I could probably use some advice from time to time. The only person I've ever met who welds worse than me is my middle son who thinks he is a good welder, but then again he is still young and doesn't know enough yet to know how little he really knows..... LOL!
> 
> Also just wondering, how did you know that @gmihovics first name was Garrett? Is there a forum secret I don't know about?


I do weld a lot—MIG and TIG mostly, but am no professional. Always here to help, including bad advice if needed.

WRT Garrett it's in his signature line. Trust me—I have neither magical powers, nor am I the possessor of sacred forum secrets. But I did stay at a Holiday Inn Express last night LOL.


----------



## Susquatch (Oct 24, 2021)

CalgaryPT said:


> I do weld a lot—MIG and TIG mostly, but am no professional. Always here to help, including bad advice if needed.
> 
> WRT Garrett it's in his signature line. Trust me—I have neither magical powers, nor am I the possessor of sacred forum secrets. But I did stay at a Holiday Inn Express last night LOL.



Any welder except my son and maybe @YYCHM is better than me. So I'll prolly be in touch. But no MIG or TIG here. Just basic AC/DC rod, wire, and gas. 

I can't seem to find a signature line. Doesn't show on my mobile even when I go to his profile. Might be a setting I need to change, but I don't know what it is.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Oct 24, 2021)

Susquatch said:


> Any welder except my son and maybe @YYCHM is better than me. So I'll prolly be in touch. But no MIG or TIG here. Just basic AC/DC rod, wire, and gas.
> 
> I can't seem to find a signature line. Doesn't show on my mobile even when I go to his profile. Might be a setting I need to change, but I don't know what it is.


You're right—it doesn't show on mobile for me either. I was on my MacBook when I originally responded.


----------



## YYCHM (Oct 24, 2021)

CalgaryPT said:


> You're right—it doesn't show on mobile for me either. I was on my MacBook when I originally responded.



I don't see it?  Win10 PC.


----------



## gmihovics (Oct 24, 2021)

Thanks for the warm welcome everyone!

I'm sure you will be hearing from me any day @Susquatch. I appreciate the offer of help. I've been  reading through a bunch of your posts and you have some interesting projects going on.

As for the type of work, I'm building a CNC router, or will be when life gives me a little more time. So most of my work will probably be related to that or improvements to the lathe for a while. Might try to make some simple starter projects before I get too ahead of myself.

Any suggestions for some starter projects?


----------



## CalgaryPT (Oct 24, 2021)

gmihovics said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome everyone!
> 
> I'm sure you will be hearing from me any day @Susquatch. I appreciate the offer of help. I've been  reading through a bunch of your posts and you have some interesting projects going on.
> 
> ...


Do something for the wife. If the addiction grabs you as much as it does with other forum members, you're going to need some credit in the bank for future projects.

I swear there are times when wives could have passed away and members never knew it because they were too busy in the shop on a pet project for the past several months.


----------



## gmihovics (Oct 24, 2021)

That's some pretty good advice, can't say she is extremely pleased with the latest purchase. I've spent a little more than I am normally allowed. She's a good woman letting me buy my new toy.

Now I just need her to let me get some cutting tools


----------



## CalgaryPT (Oct 24, 2021)

Sounds like you're in the thick of the addiction already. Our therapy group meets Thursdays 

Welcome aboard.


----------



## gmihovics (Oct 24, 2021)

haha I definitely like to tinker and build things, so yeah, I belong here with you all.


----------



## Susquatch (Oct 24, 2021)

gmihovics said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome everyone!
> 
> I'm sure you will be hearing from me any day @Susquatch. I appreciate the offer of help. I've been  reading through a bunch of your posts and you have some interesting projects going on.
> 
> ...



OH oh.... You've been reading my posts...... 

Please don't hold that against me.... 

Here is a thread I created that aligns closely with your search for suggested projects. 

Thread 'Simple cool 1 day project needed.' https://canadianhobbymetalworkers.com/threads/simple-cool-1-day-project-needed.3883/


----------



## gmihovics (Oct 24, 2021)

Susquatch said:


> OH oh.... You've been reading my posts......
> 
> Please don't hold that against me....
> 
> ...



Nah your posts have been very interesting, it's clear there is a lot of good knowledge in this forum.

Thanks for the link, I'll take a read through.


----------



## trlvn (Oct 24, 2021)

gmihovics said:


> Now I just need her to let me get some cutting tools



For your Colt lathe?  I have more high speed steel blanks than I could use in a lifetime.  If you ever come down near Oakville, I'd be glad to donate a few pieces.  With enough warning, I might even put a usable edge on one or two.

Craig


----------



## gmihovics (Oct 24, 2021)

Oh that would be great, thank you very much. I normally come out to our head office in Oakville a few times a year but I don't know if I'll make it out again this year. Kid number two is due next week and I'll be home for a month after that.

I'll definitely let you know if I do get a chance to swing through.


----------



## Susquatch (Oct 25, 2021)

Hey @gmihovics, post a few pictures of the new baby. (Lathe that is, but miniature humans are ok too.) 

What style & size tool holder does it have? 

Do you have a grinder of any kind? 

Where is your baby gunna live? Is it there yet? Have you levelled it yet? If not, I have a level you can borrow. It is a small precision machinists level, but it comes with this big huge hairy thing that shows you how to use it. 

How about way oil and cutting oil?


----------



## gmihovics (Oct 25, 2021)

Susquatch said:


> Hey @gmihovics, post a few pictures of the new baby. (Lathe that is, but miniature humans are ok too.)
> 
> What style & size tool holder does it have?
> 
> ...



So my tool holder is 2.5"x2.5" not sure on the height or name for it but you can see it in the pictures below.

The lathe will sit in my garage but I don't have an official place for it just yet, my garage is being used for storage as I finish the nursery. I'll build a work table for it though, maybe with some wheels so I can move it. it's really heavy haha.

I never even thought about leveling it, seems so obvious now that you mention it. Your help would be greatly appreciated when I get around to it, thank you.

I have no idea on oil, I had assumed 3 in 1 machine oil but if there are better suggestions I would love to hear them.





























that last one is a full set of metric gears for the gearbox. I also have a steady rest and a dead center too.


----------



## trlvn (Oct 25, 2021)

Your tool holder is commonly called a "4-way" holder for obvious reasons.  It is really important to shim any cutters so that the cutting edge is at the centre height of your lathe.  

Your lathe looks to be in really nice condition overall.  However, it appears that the previous owner may have been using grease on the headstock bearings rather than oil.  I'm pretty sure your machine has spindle bearings that were designed for light machine oil (likely non-detergent 20 wt).  Maybe the picture is fooling me but there appears to be a lot of grease squeezed out inside your headstock.  If so, it would be best to disassemble the headstock and clean out all the residue and check the condition of the bearings.  

BTW, there is some information available about Myford clones at:





__





						Myford Lathes: Clones and Copies
					

Myford Lathes - Copies & Clones<br>Myford Clones and Copies<br>Colt, Whitecote, White-Colt, Colt, Minganti, Tiger Turn, Wei Yii, Warco, <br>Mi-Bo, Prakash Atlas, Tafenglon, My-Turn and



					www.lathes.co.uk
				




There is a 'Page 2' that specifically mentions your Colt.  

Craig


----------



## Susquatch (Oct 25, 2021)

gmihovics said:


> Any suggestions for some starter projects?



Although the wife would not know enough to appreciate it, a great early project is a cutting tip height gauge. You can, and maybe even should, do without one for a while, but it will sure make life easier once you get your feet wet. Joe Pieczynski is a skilled machinist who does excellent YouTube videos. Around the net, most people just call him Joe Pi. Joe has a bit of an attitude, but I can overlook that given his skills. Besides, everyone has an attitude about one thing or another - especially me. So, here is a link to the simple gauge that he made and how to use it.


----------



## gmihovics (Oct 25, 2021)

trlvn said:


> Your tool holder is commonly called a "4-way" holder for obvious reasons.  It is really important to shim any cutters so that the cutting edge is at the centre height of your lathe.
> 
> Your lathe looks to be in really nice condition overall.  However, it appears that the previous owner may have been using grease on the headstock bearings rather than oil.  I'm pretty sure your machine has spindle bearings that were designed for light machine oil (likely non-detergent 20 wt).  Maybe the picture is fooling me but there appears to be a lot of grease squeezed out inside your headstock.  If so, it would be best to disassemble the headstock and clean out all the residue and check the condition of the bearings.
> 
> ...



It is definitely greased, ill look into taking it apart like you said and give it a once over. I did a quick google on the lather before I messaged the seller and I found the page you linked. It has some interesting information on there and I'm interested to know if my lather is using different bearings than the original myford lathes.

Would gravity feeders work for the oiling? I have seen them on someone else's lathe and that seems like it could be a good idea.



Susquatch said:


> Although the wife would not know enough to appreciate it, a great early project is a cutting tip height gauge. You can, and maybe even should, do without one for a while, but it will sure make life easier once you get your feet wet. Joe Pieczynski is a skilled machinist who does excellent YouTube videos. Around the net, most people just call him Joe Pi. Joe has a bit of an attitude, but I can overlook that given his skills. Besides, everyone has an attitude about one thing or another - especially me. So, here is a link to the simple gauge that he made and how to use it.



I will totally look into that, there are some many good content makers on youtube for metal working its incredible.


----------



## Susquatch (Oct 25, 2021)

Nice machine! I agree with @trlvn . Best to clean it out, check the bearings, and start using the proper oil.

The oil I was referring to wasn't the head oil though, it was oil for the ways and saddle components, and high sulphur oil to cut with.

Lathes are an oil consumption center. I have a whole shelf dedicated to the oils and oil cans that I use with it. Different oils for different materials and different oils for lubrication of the lathe itself.

You can certainly put wheels on it, but make sure they are the kind that can be lifted so it stands on proper machine feet. Best to bolt it to the floor. Lathes vibrate a fair bit, especially the smaller ones and a solid mount really makes a huge difference. If I were you, I'd make it moveable for a while just until I had a sense for where it works best. Then I'd either bolt it to the concrete or at a minimum put it on machine pads.

Yes, levelling a lathe is very very important. Much more so than most users realize. If you have the installation manual for that one, use it. If not, download the manual for a similar one. You will find that the first thing on the setup list is precision levelling!

Duh..... I can be really dumb sometimes...... I was struggling with the TY720G model of your lathe until I saw your photo. Now I know that it's a Colt TY - 7" x 20" G. Funny how closed my mind can be at times! It's no wonder my bride calls me a Dodo so often.


----------



## trlvn (Oct 25, 2021)

Interesting.  There is another Colt in Ontario (Windsor at last report):













						Myford Clone
					

Check out my Myford Clone lathe that came with Faceplate, 3 and 4 jaw, fixed and travel rests and an extra set of change gears for cuting threads which include the metric set :-) Works awesome!




					www.hobby-machinist.com
				




This one is set up with a big cup oiler on the inboard bearing.  Hard to see but it may be an oil zerk on the other side.  Or a smaller 'snap cap' oiler  (aka Gits).

I believe the bearings just want a small, steady supply of oil.  As it works through, it flushes out grit, swarf and other contaminants.  My little Atlas has snap-cap oilers and I just put in a squirt before the start of every session.

HTH,

Craig


----------



## gmihovics (Oct 25, 2021)

Susquatch said:


> The oil I was referring to wasn't the head oil though, it was oil for the ways and saddle components, and high sulphur oil to cut with.


I didnt even think about the fact that there would be different oils for the different parts. I honestly assumed grease was the right way to go until seeing some other examples of this lather. Now you and @trlvn have confirmed that it should indeed be oil so I guess I should start looking for the manual.



Susquatch said:


> You can certainly put wheels on it, but make sure they are the kind that can be lifted so it stands on proper machine feet. Best to bolt it to the floor. Lathes vibrate a fair bit, especially the smaller ones and a solid mount really makes a huge difference. If I were you, I'd make it moveable for a while just until I had a sense for where it works best. Then I'd either bolt it to the concrete or at a minimum put it on machine pads.


That was kind of the plan, I wasnt sure if I would build the wheel base or buy something like I have on my table saw. It would come down to cost I'm sure. I like having the ability to move my tools around makes it a little easier to manage my narrow workspace.



Susquatch said:


> Duh..... I can be really dumb sometimes...... I was struggling with the TY720G model of your lathe until I saw your photo. Now I know that it's a Colt TY - 7" x 20" G. Funny how closed my mind can be at times! It's no wonder my bride calls me a Dodo so often.


I got so used to typing TY720G into google I didnt even think that everyone else would have no idea what I was talking about, sorry about that. It's unfortunate but there really isnt a whole lot of information about these, or at least not that I've been able to find yet.


----------



## gmihovics (Oct 25, 2021)

trlvn said:


> Interesting.  There is another Colt in Ontario (Windsor at last report):
> 
> View attachment 17871
> 
> ...



Cup oiler, that was what I meant when I said gravity oiler in my previous post. I've seen that on some super 7s too like i said so it might be how i go. 

There is some kind of attachment on his that is missing on mine. If you look at the motor pulley section at the top left, there is some kind of shaft or something


----------



## gmihovics (Oct 25, 2021)

Oh figured it out, they mention it in the thread


----------



## Crosche (Oct 25, 2021)

Welcome to the forum from Calgary.

Beauty lathe! Looks to be in great shape. Same manufacturer of my small mill. 

Cheers,

Chad


----------



## gmihovics (Oct 25, 2021)

Crosche said:


> Welcome to the forum from Calgary.
> 
> Beauty lathe! Looks to be in great shape. Same manufacturer of my small mill.
> 
> ...



Thank you! Any pictures around here of your mill?


----------



## Crosche (Oct 25, 2021)

gmihovics said:


> Thank you! Any pictures around here if your mill?


----------



## gmihovics (Oct 25, 2021)

That's a nice "little" mill. is it a clone of another machine like mine?


----------



## Crosche (Oct 25, 2021)

Yes, I believe that this model of mill has many versions. Busy Bee and Grizzly both sell identical mills.


----------



## gmihovics (Oct 25, 2021)

oh ok nice. something like that might be my next purchase.

how do you like it?


----------



## Tomc938 (Oct 25, 2021)

Welcome from Vancouver Island!


----------



## Crosche (Oct 25, 2021)

gmihovics said:


> oh ok nice. something like that might be my next purchase.
> 
> how do you like it?


It is a good compromise between a less expensive round column mill and a Bridgeport if you can find one for a good price. I certainly would not pay the $6400 that Busy Bee is currently charging for the mill new. At that price point there are probably far better options. One complaint that I have with the mill is that there isn't enough space between the table and the headstock; although I think that is a common complaint will almost every milling machine.


----------



## gmihovics (Oct 25, 2021)

I've seen a few of the column mills in the last month but I've heard the accuracy can suffer because the head can spin on the column even when locked. are they worth buying or am I best to stay away?


----------



## trlvn (Oct 25, 2021)

gmihovics said:


> I've seen a few of the column mills in the last month but I've heard the accuracy can suffer because the head can spin on the column even when locked. are they worth buying or am I best to stay away?


If you have the space and the money, you won't regret buying a knee mill.  But the RF-30 type round column mills have been around for more than 40 years and lots of people get along with them just fine.  There are also mini mills where the table is at a fixed height and the head rides on dovetail ways.  As the name implies, they have a smaller table and less power but are even less expensive than a round column mill.

Mills generally require a lot more accessories than the lathe.  A good vise (or three), a range of collets, drill chuck(s), boring head, fly cutter, ... not to mention HSS and carbide cutters that are all to quick and easy to reduce to scrap!  Then you get into rotary tables, dividing heads, yadda yadda yadda.  So many cool toys.

All of us here are happy to help spend your money!    Just so you know!

Craig


----------



## gmihovics (Oct 25, 2021)

trlvn said:


> If you have the space and the money, you won't regret buying a knee mill.  But the RF-30 type round column mills have been around for more than 40 years and lots of people get along with them just fine.  There are also mini mills where the table is at a fixed height and the head rides on dovetail ways.  As the name implies, they have a smaller table and less power but are even less expensive than a round column mill.
> 
> Mills generally require a lot more accessories than the lathe.  A good vise (or three), a range of collets, drill chuck(s), boring head, fly cutter, ... not to mention HSS and carbide cutters that are all to quick and easy to reduce to scrap!  Then you get into rotary tables, dividing heads, yadda yadda yadda.  So many cool toys.
> 
> ...


well I better start earning more of it I guess. A mill is definitely on my list but it just might take a year or so.


----------



## Susquatch (Oct 25, 2021)

gmihovics said:


> nice "little" mill



My thoughts exactly - you beat me to it.


----------



## Susquatch (Oct 25, 2021)

gmihovics said:


> I've seen a few of the column mills in the last month but I've heard the accuracy can suffer because the head can spin on the column even when locked. are they worth buying or am I best to stay away?



My mill/drill (column mill) does not move when locked. I wouldn't worry too much about heads spinning on the column if the machine is well made. 

On the other hand, mine is an old girl with lots of other problems like alien hand cranks (base 11), and poor rigidity. That last one is what convinced me that it was time to move up to a bigger stronger mill. I have no regrets.


----------



## Susquatch (Oct 25, 2021)

trlvn said:


> Mills generally require a lot more accessories than the lathe. A good vise (or three), a range of collets, drill chuck(s), boring head, fly cutter, ... not to mention HSS and carbide cutters that are all to quick and easy to reduce to scrap! Then you get into rotary tables, dividing heads, yadda yadda yadda. So many cool toys.



Amen to all of that. I already had lots of accessories for my mill that I had for my mill drill. However, I've already drained my savings account on more accessories! Part of that is associated with switching from MT3 to R8, but the rest is to make use of the additional ooompff and rigidity.


----------



## YYCHM (Oct 25, 2021)

gmihovics said:


> I've seen a few of the column mills in the last month but I've heard the accuracy can suffer because the head can spin on the column even when locked. are they worth buying or am I best to stay away?



Round column mills work fine, you just have to plan ahead as to not having to moving the head mid project.

How much room do you have to play with?  Basement shop, Garage?

BTB - Welcome from Calgary.


----------



## ShawnR (Oct 25, 2021)

CalgaryPT said:


> Do something for the wife. If the addiction grabs you as much as it does with other forum members, you're going to need some credit in the bank for future projects.
> 
> I swear there are times when wives could have passed away and members never knew it because they were too busy in the shop on a pet project for the past several months.



lol...the first project with my first lathe 20+ years ago was this little crude dish turned out of 2 inch  stock. I gave it to my wife  (aka management) and told her it was an earring holder...she knew what the lathe cost so it became the 1000 dollar earring holder. Does not matter how much I have spent since then or what I have made, she still has the $1000 dollar earring holder (it would probably fail an introductory machining course it is that bad)  

Oh well...


----------



## gmihovics (Oct 25, 2021)

YYCHM said:


> How much room do you have to play with? Basement shop, Garage?


I have a garage and a half, front is 2 cars wide, back is 1 car wide. My wife parks in the single bay and I have a bunch of woodworking equipment in the deep side. might be time to get rid of a few extra machines.



ShawnR said:


> lol...the first project with my first lathe 20+ years ago was this little crude dish turned out of 2' stock. I gave it to my wife (aka management) and told her it was an earring holder...she knew what the lathe cost so it became the 1000 dollar earring holder. Does not matter how much I have spent since then or what I have made, she still has the $1000 dollar earring holder (it would probably fail an introductory machining course it is that bad)
> 
> Oh well...



that's not a bad idea, she wants a makeup vanity in the bedroom. you sir might have found a winner.


----------



## YYCHM (Oct 25, 2021)

Meat Tenderizer..... 







Believe it or not, they are a big hit.  You'll probably end up making more than one.


----------



## gmihovics (Oct 25, 2021)

YYCHM said:


> Meat Tenderizer.....
> 
> View attachment 17890
> 
> ...



Haha I saw these in another thread and I showed them to my wife. She was not impressed with the idea of me giving her one although she did say they looked pretty damn impressive.


----------



## Susquatch (Oct 26, 2021)

@gmihovics, @YYCHM, @ShawnR

You guys are all missing the point I tried to make in my earlier thread. This has to be something SHE makes on YOUR machines (maybe with your help).

That way she learns to appreciate them! It has to be simple and it has to be something she will be PROUD OF.

The bowl works - maybe for me too. Metal lathes work just fine on wood too. A nice piece of burl walnut, or teak, or old growth mahogany, or even something wormy that gets filled with epoxy! Ohhhh yaaaa!

My two critics (SWMBO, & Sister) could enjoy making that and wood is more forgiving. So is the project itself.

Best of all, I get to make a few tools first to help make the bowl. (or maybe they should do that too.....)

PS - I have a daughter too. But she is an engineer and needs no help appreciating her dads stuff.

Hey @ShawnR - you forgot the photo!


----------



## gmihovics (Oct 26, 2021)

Oh I totally missed that part! My wife has no interests in machining, she's more of a buy it than make it kind of woman. Maybe one day I'll persuade her.


I have big hopes my daughter and son will find building and creating as satisfying as I do. My daughter is already fascinated by my 3d printers so fingers crossed.


----------



## ShawnR (Oct 26, 2021)

Susquatch said:


> @gmihovics, @YYCHM, @ShawnR
> 
> You guys are all missing the point I tried to make in my earlier thread. This has to be something SHE makes on YOUR machines (maybe with your help).
> 
> ...



@Susquatch    lol...my wife will not even come into my shop, let alone turn anything on that is motorized! Her adjectives are noisy, smoky, stinky, dirty.....just the way I like it.   

Don't have a photo of the earring holder (it has been relegated to the cottage) but probably would not post it.  I post enough of my projects only to realize that in this group of talent, I probably should not... Lots of talent here. I just like making chips.

@YYCHM I have not seen those meat tenderizers before. Are they all stainless or the head stainless? I think they just made my todo list.



gmihovics said:


> Oh I totally missed that part! My wife has no interests in machining, she's more of a buy it than make it kind of woman. Maybe one day I'll persuade her.
> 
> 
> I have big hopes my daughter and son will find building and creating as satisfying as I do. My daughter is already fascinated by my 3d printers so fingers crossed.



@gmihovics  I  am in the same boat but without the kids. (And I don't think I said Welcome! This is a great forum, great bunch or people!)

Cheers,


----------



## Susquatch (Oct 26, 2021)

gmihovics said:


> Oh I totally missed that part! My wife has no interests in machining, she's more of a buy it than make it kind of woman. Maybe one day I'll persuade her.
> 
> 
> I have big hopes my daughter and son will find building and creating as satisfying as I do. My daughter is already fascinated by my 3d printers so fingers crossed.



Mine doesn't either. This all came out of a conversation she was having with my sister about all my useless machines. It's all documented in the thread I referred to earlier. 

You have to use reverse psychology to make her think it is all her idea. It's not something you talk her into - that will never work. 

I see it going a little like this. 

Her - I really wish I could find a nice bowl for my jewelry. 

You - you will never find one that's just what you want. Your standards are too high. 

Her - what are you talking about? I'm just thinking something simple. 

You - I didn't mean that honey, I just meant that you appreciate the little things more than most people do. 

Her - well that's true. Besides, it would have to match the bathroom vanity counter. 

You - well ya, that's why it's so hard to find. I do love how you have a knack for such things. I never could do that. 

..... Insert several days of patience waiting for the perfect moment. 

Her - why are spending so much time in the shop?

You - well I was trying to figure out how to make this bowl you want. Could you be a bit more specific? 

Her - blah blah blah

You - I see. I don't think I could ever get that right. It would be so much easier if I could see in my mind what you see in yours. You are so much more artistic than I am. 

Her - oh don't be so silly. Its really all very simple. Blah blah blah. 

You - have you ever thought about making your own bowl? It would be inexpensive and it would be exactly what you want. All your friends would be so jealous.......

Her - I'm not going near those F$&=] %g machines of yours. 

You - well, I would help you with it and best of all, it would be something that we could spend some time together doing. 

I'm sure you get the idea.....


----------



## ShawnR (Oct 26, 2021)

That got a true LOL! Thanks @Susquatch

 My wife has a degree in psychology....figures me out way early in that conversation and emails me a Pinterest photo that is close and then waits for me to make a few versions till one wins or I quit or she decides she really did not need a bowl afterall...


----------



## gmihovics (Oct 26, 2021)

ShawnR said:


> That got a true LOL! Thanks @Susquatch
> 
> My wife has a degree in psychology....figures me out way early in that conversation and emails me a Pinterest photo that is close and then waits for me to make a few versions till one wins or I quit or she decides she really did not need a bowl afterall...


That is 100% my wife but with one extra wrinkle, she's in HR and conducts investigations and fact finding meetings all day. She sees my play coming and turns it around on me before I know what's happened. She's a lovely terrifying woman.


----------



## Susquatch (Oct 26, 2021)

ShawnR said:


> My wife has a degree in psychology....figures me out way early in that conversation and emails me





gmihovics said:


> That is 100% my wife but with one extra wrinkle, she's in HR and conducts investigations and fact finding meetings all day. She sees my play coming and turns it around on me before I know what's happened. She's a lovely terrifying woman.



I see....... You both have huge problems much bigger than I can help you with. Best to just be happy that they put up with you and try your best to keep them happy. 

My bride and I will be 50 years in December. The most important rule is to keep her away from guns.


----------



## gmihovics (Oct 26, 2021)

Susquatch said:


> I see....... You both have huge problems much bigger than I can help you with. Best to just be happy that they put up with you and try your best to keep them happy.
> 
> My bride and I will be 50 years in December. The most important rule is to keep her away from guns.


that's why I don't want to make her a meat mallet


----------



## historicalarms (Oct 26, 2021)

Susquatch said:


> I see....... You both have huge problems much bigger than I can help you with. Best to just be happy that they put up with you and try your best to keep them happy.
> 
> My bride and I will be 50 years in December. The most important rule is to keep her away from guns.


  Hahaha I agree that a happy wife is a good thing but from there we differ....I can keep my wife extremely happy by keeping an almost unlimited supply of ammo  handy for her & cleaning her guns for her when necessary. She will shoot 3-5000 rounds a year most years and she is most happy when she's got  two strapped on & two on the tables in front of her and "bang'n & clang'n  when the beeper goes off ( in competition ,she regularly shoots 24 rounds out of the 4 guns in 28-32 seconds and it is very unusual if she misses a target at that speed, usually 1 or 2 misses per 250 shots).....so I try very hard to "keep her happy" to do otherwise could be very unhealthy in a very short timeframe LOL.


----------



## gmihovics (Oct 26, 2021)

historicalarms said:


> Hahaha I agree that a happy wife is a good thing but from there we differ....I can keep my wife extremely happy by keeping an almost unlimited supply of ammo  handy for her & cleaning her guns for her when necessary. She will shoot 3-5000 rounds a year most years and she is most happy when she's got  two strapped on & two on the tables in front of her and "bang'n & clang'n  when the beeper goes off ( in competition ,she regularly shoots 24 rounds out of the 4 guns in 28-32 seconds and it is very unusual if she misses a target at that speed, usually 1 or 2 misses per 250 shots).....so I try very hard to "keep her happy" to do otherwise could be very unhealthy in a very short timeframe LOL.


i am both in awe and terrified at her skill.


----------



## Susquatch (Oct 26, 2021)

historicalarms said:


> Hahaha I agree that a happy wife is a good thing but from there we differ....I can keep my wife extremely happy by keeping an almost unlimited supply of ammo  handy for her & cleaning her guns for her when necessary. She will shoot 3-5000 rounds a year most years and she is most happy when she's got  two strapped on & two on the tables in front of her and "bang'n & clang'n  when the beeper goes off ( in competition ,she regularly shoots 24 rounds out of the 4 guns in 28-32 seconds and it is very unusual if she misses a target at that speed, usually 1 or 2 misses per 250 shots).....so I try very hard to "keep her happy" to do otherwise could be very unhealthy in a very short timeframe LOL.



See. It just goes to prove my old saying. No matter how bad things get, there is always someone who is worse off than I am even on my worst day......


----------



## ShawnR (Oct 26, 2021)

Susquatch said:


> I see....... You both have huge problems much bigger than I can help you with. Best to just be happy that they put up with you and try your best to keep them happy.
> 
> My bride and I will be 50 years in December. The most important rule is to keep her away from guns.



50 years is amazing! Congrats! We are almost half way there and I hope to be able to say that some day too.


----------



## Crosche (Oct 26, 2021)

gmihovics said:


> I've seen a few of the column mills in the last month but I've heard the accuracy can suffer because the head can spin on the column even when locked. are they worth buying or am I best to stay away?



I can't really comment on the round column mills because I have never owned or operated one. I have heard similar things about the ridgidity and accuracy of the mills as you mentioned and thus stayed away from them. It's surprising that none of the other members have chimed in since there must be guys that have 1st hand experience with round column mills.


----------



## Susquatch (Oct 26, 2021)

Crosche said:


> I can't really comment on the round column mills because I have never owned or operated one. I have heard similar things about the ridgidity and accuracy of the mills as you mentioned and thus stayed away from them. It's surprising that none of the other members have chimed in since there must be guys that have 1st hand experience with round column mills.



OK, I guess we round column guys who did chime in were not very clear. 

My round column mill is just fine other than its alien crank handles from venus - which don't affect performance. I've never had a problem with repeatability or accuracy. 

As already said by others. All you need to do is plan the machining sequence ahead so you don't have to pick up a dimension after raising or lowering the head. Even that isn't a huge problem. 

Within the limits of smaller mills, the rigidity was also fine. It isn't any worse on round column mills than it is on any other smaller mill. One should not expect a smaller mill to perform like a big knee mill. That doesn't mean it won't work, it just means less depth of cut and slower feeds. I wanted more so I got a bigger mill. I'm happy for now, but never say never. 

You can't expect to get big mill performance out of small mills. But you can expect to be able to make quality parts. Round column mills will make high quality parts. High quality is much more a function of the operator than it is the size of the machine.


----------

